# Smoked Salmon



## iunlock (Apr 12, 2013)

Just finished seasoning my smoker(Master-build Pro 2 door). I have about four pounds of Salmon in the brine and ready to smoke tomorrow. The lowest temperature I can get on the smoker is about 200 degrees when using gas.  I noticed with the chip pan on the smoker the chips would flame up. Open slots in the pan. Saw some input about putting another pan inside the chip pan to stop that. Planning on using alder and cherry chips. Just not sure how long to smoke the salmon. Any input is appreciated.

Thanks Perry


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 13, 2013)

I don't do much Salmon, not my favorite, but when I do this is a good recipe...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/91264/final-smoked-salmon-with-recipe-instructions-and-qview


----------



## iunlock (Apr 13, 2013)

Well got the Salmon out of the brine this morning and let it sit out for 2-3 hours. Got the smoker fired up. I decided to use iron skillet pan for the chips as per other posts on this site.Tried to keep the heat as low as possible and glazed every hour with real maple syrup. At about the 3 hour mark internal temp was 150 degrees. Letting it sit on counter for the next hour to cool. I think it might be a little dry. While smoking I saw on this site salmon need a lot of air flow to keep it from drying out.

Going to try to post pictures

Perry













salmon 1.jpg



__ iunlock
__ Apr 13, 2013


















salmon 2.jpg



__ iunlock
__ Apr 13, 2013


----------



## daveomak (Apr 15, 2013)

Perry, morning and welcome to the forum.....  The fish looks good..... Did it turn out the way you expected ??    Dave


----------



## iunlock (Apr 15, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Perry, morning and welcome to the forum.....  The fish looks good..... Did it turn out the way you expected ??    Dave


Morning Dave, overall I think it came out pretty good considering it was my first smoke. Salmon is a little dry, but tastes great. I will try to keep more air flow next time. The only smoked salmon I have ever had was store bought. Nothing else to compare it to. Going to try wings next.

Perry


----------



## daveomak (Apr 15, 2013)

Perry, I just noticed it looks like the skin was removed.... If that's the case, leaving the skin on will keep it moist.... Most of the fat is between the skin and the meat.....   Also, cook to an IT of 135-140...      Dave


----------



## iunlock (Apr 15, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Perry, I just noticed it looks like the skin was removed.... If that's the case, leaving the skin on will keep it moist.... Most of the fat is between the skin and the meat.....   Also, cook to an IT of 135-140...      Dave


Yes Dave the skin was removed on one side.(fillet). Store bought at the local Albertsons. It was wild and fresh though. $10.00 a pound. I did watch the temp and removed at 140 degrees.

Overall I am pleased with the results, considering it was my first smoke. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Perry


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 17, 2013)

iunlock said:


> Yes Dave the skin was removed on one side.(fillet). Store bought at the local Albertsons. It was wild and fresh though. $10.00 a pound. I did watch the temp and removed at 140 degrees.
> 
> Overall I am pleased with the results, considering it was my first smoke.
> 
> ...


Your Salmon looks Great---Nice color.

Yes, leaving the skin on will keep it a little more moist, but you will lose some of the smoky flavor to the skin blocking it----Been there-Done that.

More air flow will make it dry faster, not slower. If you think it was dry after only 3 hours of 150 degrees, you might be looking for a different kind of Salmon Smoke. When doing Salmon for snacking, a long slow smoke is what you want, and it will get somewhat dry.

If you want it to be "Salmon for Dinner" like you get in a restaurant, then you gotta cook it hotter & faster to keep it more moist.

Bear


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 17, 2013)

The following is the recipe and technique that I and many others have used with wonderful results.  In the following post you will find a couple of Chef JJ's sauce/dip recipes which work well. Have any questions, please ask.

Tom

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/122931/mr-ts-smoked-salmon-from-go-to-show-w-q-view


----------

